# Twistie Ties



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I dont know how but one of my cats Sugar seems to always find twistie ties around the house and put it in her water bowl or plays with it and leaves it in the living room floor. I throw all the twistie ties away in a lidded trash can and its very odd how she keeps finding these. Am I the only one with a cat who loves twistie ties?


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Since their light-weight, twist-ties can be a lot of fun to bat around. Just be glad that your cats don't like previously chewed gum!


----------



## melmelkittie (Oct 3, 2003)

*Twist Ties*

My cats love twist ties too. They find rubberbands, which are dangerous because we sometimes find them in the litter box. Eww. They also love plastic caps from milk or other beverages. So, Sugar, is not alone in the quest for non traditional cat toys.


----------



## Serendipity (May 3, 2003)

My cat does the same thing, and she seems to put all her toys in her water dish. Sometimes it's annoying to find a soggy paper in her dish, I have to wash it out and refill it all over again.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe Sugar is pretty strange. She loves to play with her food and put at least one pebble in her water bowl, the food inflates and I have to change out the water bowl everyday. which I do anyway, its like she is trying to get me to do it for sure! Twistie ties are always in there too


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Samhain used to dump her cloth mouse into her water...gross. I'd have to pull out her bloated, smelly mouse and wash it every time...but I'd always smile when I saw it in there because it was just TOO cute! Psi now puts elastics in his food bowl. He's the same with elastics as your kitty is with twist ties, kit. He finds them ALL the time! He must have a private stash hehe.


----------



## idlegabble (Oct 8, 2003)

*Pipe Cleaners*

Having a five year old, our home is an endless art project. My kits love pipe cleaners!!! Especially Victoria, she stalks, kills them, drools on them, hides them in the cushions.... I worry sometimes that she may scratch her eye or whatever!!! A


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

I have a few cats who like to play with such things. However, I usually try to keep them away from, especially shoe strings, becaus I am fearful that they may attempt to eat it.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Yip, that's why I only let them play with things under supervision...but Psi seems to find those elastics *somewhere*.


----------

